# No Chitt, or else!



## ruafraid (Oct 5, 2005)

You just have to "love" your life ! What stories you have to tell and what you have seen its just mind boggoling. No booze needed no mushrooms no weed its just simple humanity at its finest hour. I could go on but I will leave that to the master "yourself"

By the way I am trying to get up there next month to the show and out to your place so if the plans work out for 07 I will see ya soon if not well we have 08 to try again. 

RUAFRAID ?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

A few nights after they were here(newlyweds) I closed early because the weather was rian-freezing to ice, then snow (6 inches forecast), then 7 people showed up for a tour! they had driven for 2+1/2hours to get here and were alot of FUN!
The redheaded woman in their group was brought here for her first time , it was also her birthday, she kept trying to out ad-lib me but I kept ahead of her with the comebacks and then she would laugh hysterically!!
(And some wonder why I'm open during these winter months?)
Can't have this much fun in October!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yep.
There needs to be special vows for Halloween and Haunt fans for marriage.


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

larry said:


> Yep.
> There needs to be special vows for Halloween and Haunt fans for marriage.


"Do you______STAKE this CREEP, To scare and to mold, for better or worse...or even worse, until UNDEATH do you larf?"


----------

